# Dan Inosanto on japanese show



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2008)

Great to see Magulang Na Guro Dan Inosanto have fun with himself.


Dan Inosanto on japanese show


Wow he still moves well.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, he's amazing!


----------



## TimoS (Apr 6, 2008)

Err.... "Dr. Martin Luther King- "Beyond Vietnam"" is the video behind that link


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2008)

You are not alone in your confusion, *TimoS* .


----------



## Hawke (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW!  That's so weird.  I was looking at the link from "I know why they killed him."

I must have pasted the wrong link.  My bad.

Here's Magulang Na Guro Dan Inosanto





This link should work.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 6, 2008)

I know he was playing around, but Inosanto is amazing!

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (May 8, 2008)

He really is amazing! This is my 1st time watching him "live" (as opposed to magazines.

A buddy of mine had Guro Inosanto as his jr. high gym teacher. When he found out I was in MA he asked me if I'd ever heard of "Mr. I." as he called him. He was amazed that I used the term "legend" for his old gym coach. 

He said Mr. I was a great guy. He said Mr. I carried an escrima stick that was shreaded at the top. If you were screwing around during calistenics, you could hear it coming as it whistled & made contact with your calf! Of course THAT was more than 35 years ago. Mr. I couldn't do that now if he taught school.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 9, 2008)

"How do you like that?"


----------

